# Goat packing And horse packing



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

last week end i was in my sleeping bag under a tarp with my goats back keeping my back warm. I was thinking about the cost efficiency of goat packing compared to horse. this is what i cam up with.

It takes 7 goats to eat the hay that one horse eats.
the cost to buy the 7 goats is about the same as a horse.
you still would need a trailer and truck to haul a horse or goats.
the pack saddles and panniers again are about the same.
the biggest difference i have found is that 7 goats packing 40 lbs is 280 lbs. a horse can only pack 200 lbs.
and the goats do not need $85.00 shoes.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

A cheap horse pack saddle is 500.00 , a really good system is 1200.00
I just got done trimming my goat's hooves and I have 2-3 horses in shoes. I know were you coming from.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Seven pack saddles: $420.00

Seven sets of panniers: $490.00

One trailer to haul goats to trailhead: $1,800.00

Not having to pick up horse $H!t: *Priceless*


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

The Looks you get from other hikers PRICELESS


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Other advantages of goats over horses:

1. You don't have to treat goats like prisoners. Being able to turn the goats loose around camp and not worry about them running off and leaving you out there with all that gear is much better than having to keep horses tied up all the time. You don't have to hobble goats. 

2. If a goat falls down he may (but probably won't) hurt himself. If a horse falls down with you on it, you may get a broken leg, a crushed foot, or worse. Goats won't hurt you. Horses will.

3. Goat packers are in better shape than horse riders. Most horse riders I know can barely walk to and from their truck.

4. Goats eat a little here, and a little there. They don't eat the grass in the meadows down to the rocks like horses do.

5. Goat poop doesn't stink and attract flies. Horses are fly factories.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Not counting mules, but I am sure that goats have more common sense then horses.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

In my old age:

#6. A child can saddle a goat, so that I don't have to.

#7. A goat will follow a child leaving their hands free to tend my lead.

#8. A goat can ride in a canoe after portaging it. 

#9. In an emergency you can get a goat to a doc in a car.

#10. I'm told that goats can make a great curry, but mine, though showing great interest in the kitchen, haven't learned to cook anything yet.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

> #10. I'm told that goats can make a great curry, but mine, though showing great interest in the kitchen, haven't learned to cook anything yet.


You need to work harder on that.

And why are you letting children handle lead?


----------



## Freedom (Oct 19, 2009)

I have both and would not want to be without either one.

The horse will flat travel and carry you 35 miles from the trailhead before nightfall.

The goat...well they will go places that would kill a horse and (and a lot of hikers :mrgreen: 









This pic fails to show the true magnatude of this mountain but it gives an idea. I took these pics while Mountain Goat hunting in Montana.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow! What cool photos!


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Very impressive photos!!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

More calendar pics !!! 

Goats are also much more personable then most horses, and I never would find myself napping beside a horse.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Jake said:


> Goats are also much more personable then most horses, and I never would find myself napping beside a horse.


Well, my horses are much more personable than my goat (although I'm not sure if that's a good thing considering their size), and if you've never had a horse you could lay down and take a nap with you've missed out!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup, I've missed out, had some good ones though.


----------

